
Absolution: The long odyssey of a child soldier - unpredict
https://granta.com/absolution/
======
vosper
A Long Way Gone [0] is an amazing (and harrowing) first-person account of a
child soldier in Sierra Leone. It's not too long of a book, and I highly
recommend it.

[0] [https://smile.amazon.com/Long-Way-Gone-Memoirs-
Soldier/dp/03...](https://smile.amazon.com/Long-Way-Gone-Memoirs-
Soldier/dp/0374531269?sa-no-redirect=1)

